# Yngwie Malmsteen Parodies Revived (SWEDISH PIZZAS!)



## leandroab (Aug 11, 2011)

They're back online. Thanks adam02!

Let's remember once again, about the god of shred... 




Dailymotion - 93fdae3f82549c889bcf2515159c4c73 - a Film & TV video

Dailymotion - d14a85ab9dcfa7058f3e50ff728c5be0 - a Gay & Lesbian video

Dailymotion - Online Videos, Music, and Movies. Watch a Video Today!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, those vids are such classics!


----------



## simulclass83 (Aug 11, 2011)

I demand more Petrucci!


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 11, 2011)

Needs more sweedish....


----------



## Murmel (Aug 11, 2011)

As a native Swede, this totally kills it for me for one reason.

He sounds fucking German...............................................


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 11, 2011)

I tried to watch it but in the side bar I got suggested to watch a video of two college girls making out...

I am forever distracted.


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 11, 2011)

The Petrucci ones are funnier


----------



## MUTANTOID (Aug 11, 2011)

I wanna buy Adam02 a beer! I have been in love with these videos forever. The bear grylls parody is also killer!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 11, 2011)

Murmel said:


> As a native Swede, this totally kills it for me for one reason.
> 
> He sounds fucking German...............................................



Det är bra för han... 

I guess...

Maybe not...



MUTANTOID said:


> I wanna buy Adam02 a beer! I have been in love with these videos forever. The bear grylls parody is also killer!



Omg that parody is so fucking funny ahhahahahaha


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm still looking for his video called 'arpeggios from hell'. its a parody where he keeps pausing every 5 seconds saying 'its really hard to explain! its arpeggios...no, its....hell!...HELL! no. no. no. its...*sigh* its really hard to explain! HELL! arpeggios....'


----------



## TheFerryMan (Aug 13, 2011)

"I am so fat"


----------



## Murmel (Aug 13, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Det är bra för han...
> 
> I guess...
> 
> ...



*Det är bra för honom


----------



## leandroab (Aug 15, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i'm still looking for his video called 'arpeggios from hell'. its a parody where he keeps pausing every 5 seconds saying 'its really hard to explain! its arpeggios...no, its....hell!...HELL! no. no. no. its...*sigh* its really hard to explain! HELL! arpeggios....'



Aahahahahha I remember that one! So fucking funny!



Murmel said:


> *Det är bra för honom



Oh yeah thanks... Btw eat my shorts!


----------

